# Suite visite puéricultrice



## nana34 (8 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour à toutes et tous
Suite à mes anciens messages et la visite de 2 puéricultrices à mon domicile, j'aurai besoin de conseils pour me donner des idées à mettre dans mon courrier de réponse.
Suite à la visite des 2 puér , j'ai reçu un recommandé me convoquant à la PMI (à 50KM) par la cheffe de service agréement, j'ai répondu que je n'irai pas car pas de véhicule .
Hier , je reçois un courrier de la CHEFFE qui m'informe des faits transmis à son service et susceptible de remettre en cause mon agréement; Les faits sont
-Accueil des parents à l'extérieur de mon domicile (depuis la covid ,sauf visite avant contrat et adaptation ,c'est comme ça ,j'ai une veranda ,les parents récupère les enfants là)mais ils le savent dès le départ
-refus d'un accueil périscolaire malgré mon engagement avec la famille (faux la maman devait me l'amener puis ensuite à voulu que les autres PE devaient changent leur horaires),jamais fait de contrat en ce sens
-Manque de souplesse
-refus de baigner les enfants dans une petite piscine cet été (et oui la maman voulait ,j'ai dis non ) 4 accueillis ,2 qui ne marche pas ,un casse cou de 15 mois et un de 2ans1/2 ,
communication inadaptée avec les familles et fin de contrat conflictuelle.
-pas de sorties RAM, association assmat de ma commune (j'ai un jardin de 2000m2 cloturé avec potager , jeux , bac à sable etc )  
Je n'ai pas envoyé mon dossier de renouvellement comme je l'avais déjà dis, j'ai prévenu mes PE  mais je voudrais" vider "mon sac car je suis Hallucinée de ce courrier
Merci pour votre aide


----------



## assmatzam (8 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour 

Et bien sur ton courrier tu peux reprendre point par point les faits qu'elle qualifie comme grave en donnant ta version des faits 

- Accueil des parents à l'extérieur de mon domicile 

Respect du protocole covid pour la sécurité des accueillis 
Arrivee et départ ne sont pas fait pour autant en extérieur car vous disposez d'un endroit fermé ( veranda) 

-refus d'un accueil périscolaire malgré mon engagement avec la famille (faux la maman devait me l'amener puis ensuite à voulu que les autres PE devaient changent leur horaires),jamais fait de contrat en ce sens

Tu peux joindre une copie de ton  contrat qui stipule bien qu'il n'y avait pas de déplacement pour aller récupérer l'enfant de prévu au contrat et que tu ne souhaites pas prendre ton véhicule avec les enfants 

-Manque de souplesse
À quel niveau ???? 

- Refus de baigner les enfants dans une petite piscine cet été 

Vous avez privilégié la Sécurité des enfants car c'est votre priorité 
Aucune mise en danger volontaire n'a été faites
L'inverse aurait été plus cohérent 

- communication inadaptée avec les familles et fin de contrat conflictuelle.

Vous êtes salariée 
Il est du ressort de l'employeur de se renseigner sur la procédure de licenciement et de fin de contrat

-pas de sorties RAM, association assmat de ma commune 

Il n'y a aucune obligation légale à se rendre au RPE 
Ce n'est pas pour cela que les enfants ne font pas d'activités 

J'ai l'impression qu'elles cherchent la petite bête


----------



## LadyA. (8 Novembre 2022)

C'est une blague ?
On vous reproche des faits qui ne les concernent pas,  et alors le pompon,  refus de baigner les petits !
Je ferais un courrier direct en haut lieu et j'en informerais la PMI.


----------



## angèle1982 (8 Novembre 2022)

Là franchement la PMI et ses puers sont vraiment du côté des PE et en plus pour dire n'importe quoi !!! reprenez chaque point et répondez en votre âme et conscience çà ne tient pas leurs menaces ! et j'envoie également en plus haut lieu CG et voir le député !!!


----------



## Nounousympa (8 Novembre 2022)

Essaie de demander un rendez-vous à ton domicile ou un rendez-vous téléphonique ?


----------



## liline17 (8 Novembre 2022)

je trouve l'argumentaire franchement abusé, je ferai une copie de ma réponse que j'adresserai au président du conseil départemental.
Si je comprend bien, tu souhaites arrêter le métier?


----------



## nana34 (8 Novembre 2022)

Oui mon agréement devait etre retourné avant aujourd'hui, j'ai pesé le pour et le contre et j'ai décidé de changer ,récupérer les chambres ,pièces à vivre, extérieur ... après 10 ans et les conditions de travail qui ne s'arrange pas (meme si on gagne 4 fois le smic Lol). La puéricultrice  qui nous suivait depuis 10 ans est partie à la retraite et il y a une jeune qui vient avec des talons de 15 cm  .
Dans le courrier ,elle me propose une formation communication avec Ipéria .
Pour la souplesse ,c'est ma posture professionnelle envers les parents .


----------



## Caro35 (8 Novembre 2022)

Ça me rappelle tellement de mauvais souvenirs des évaluatrices de la mission agrément de mon département !
Toujours des menaces de retrait d’agrément pour des raisons qui ne sont pas du tout fiables. Pour moi, vous privilégiez la sécurité de vos accueillis et ne manquez en aucun cas à vos obligations. Restez bien droite dans vos bottes, répondez-leur par courrier recommandé et faites-en une copie au Président de votre conseil départemental.
Courage, il ne faut pas se laisser faire et je sais de quoi je parle !


----------



## Chantou1 (8 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour.

Absolument reprendre comme a dit Assmatzam

Par contre j’enverrais DIRECT au Conseil Départemental à Mr le Président Du Conseil Départemental

*Une copie uniquement à la PMI (l'important le Conseil Départemental) ça remet CHACUN À SA PLACE !*

La c’est du grand n’importe quoi et juste la bassine est INTERDITE (hyper GRAVE de vous l’indiquer) le CD va se régaler,

Donnez nous vraiment de vos nouvelles


----------



## Nany88 (8 Novembre 2022)

Quel horreur je ne trouve que sa a dire, une horreur, et plus les années passe et plus sa empire. 

UNE GROSSE HORREUR


----------



## Chantou1 (8 Novembre 2022)

Juste pour info

Mes collègues et moi-même avions direct écrit au Président du Conseil Départemental et AUCUNE COPIE à la PMI

Je vous garantis le poids incroyable et la PMI a eu une copie + courrier

Nous avons TOUTES eu GAIN DE CAUSE pour abus de pouvoir etc

J’ai même eu les excuses de ma puéricultrice pour qu’elle puisse revenir chez moi


----------



## Chantou1 (8 Novembre 2022)

@Caro35 

Au fait, ça a donné quoi ton histoire ?


----------



## nana34 (8 Novembre 2022)

Merci,à toutes , je vais me poser ce week-end et faire un beau courrier . Je vous tiendrai au courant de la suite des événements . Pour moi début février c'est fini


----------



## Caro35 (8 Novembre 2022)

@Chantou1 
Pas de nouvelles depuis leur dernier passage pendant ma pause pipi 🤞
Elles devaient en référer à leur supérieure…
Pas de nouvelle bonne nouvelle


----------



## Chantou1 (8 Novembre 2022)

@Caro35

Oui pas de nouvelle bonne nouvelle
Ça date de quand environ ? + d’1 mois ?

Sinon c’est un courrier maxi sous 15 jours


----------



## B29 (8 Novembre 2022)

@nana34 
bon courage à vous.  Tenez-nous au courant de la suite.  scandaleux de la part des 2 personnes.


----------



## Chantou1 (8 Novembre 2022)

Oh 5 ÉTOILES les filles 👍🍾🥂🎈😅

Depuis le 5 juillet dont 6 semaines de CP 🙌


----------



## Griselda (8 Novembre 2022)

Je rejoins les collègues: faire une réponse écrite point par point.
Ce courrier doit être envoyé à ton CD avec une copie de la lettre à laquelle tu réponds.
Plus une copie à ta PMI adresser à la Cheffe en question.
Que tu propose un entretient chez toi durant la sieste des petits car tes autres PE n'ont pas à pâtir de cette dénonciation qui relève plus de la frustration d'une ancienne PE de n'avoir pas pu faire appliquer ces petites exigences et en dépit de la loi.
Qu'il n'a jamais été exigé par nos autorités (CD et PMI) de baigner les enfants chez nous, bien au contraire car cela pose un problème de sécurité surtout avec plus d'un enfant à surveiller mais que ça ne t'a evidement pas empeché de rafraichir tes accueillis durant la canicule.
Etc...


----------



## Caro35 (8 Novembre 2022)

Très bien ta réponse @Griselda 
@Chantou1 c’était le 19 septembre


----------



## Chantou1 (8 Novembre 2022)

@Caro35

Merci qui ? 🧙‍♀️


----------



## Caro35 (8 Novembre 2022)

Merci @Chantou1 🧙


----------



## Camlaupau (11 Novembre 2022)

nana34 a dit: 


> Bonjour à toutes et tous
> Suite à mes anciens messages et la visite de 2 puéricultrices à mon domicile, j'aurai besoin de conseils pour me donner des idées à mettre dans mon courrier de réponse.
> Suite à la visite des 2 puér , j'ai reçu un recommandé me convoquant à la PMI (à 50KM) par la cheffe de service agréement, j'ai répondu que je n'irai pas car pas de véhicule .
> Hier , je reçois un courrier de la CHEFFE qui m'informe des faits transmis à son service et susceptible de remettre en cause mon agréement; Les faits sont
> ...


----------



## Camlaupau (11 Novembre 2022)

Ça ne tient pas la route ses reproches déjà il est interdit de baigner un enfant, si vous préférez recevoir les parents a l extérieur vous en avez le droit surtout qu on devait le faire pendant le covid , et aucunes obligations d aller au ram , ne vous laissez pas faire


----------



## MeliMelo (12 Novembre 2022)

Je suis choquée là, on vous reproche de ne pas avoir baigné un enfant alors que cela nous est interdit et qu'en plus vous avez 4 accueillis... c'est vraiment grave là. Les autres reproches sont limites aussi, tout est démontable. J'ai juste l'impression que c'est un des PE qui a poussé sa gueulante auprès de la PMI... Après si vous arrêtez bientôt, il ne faut pas se prendre la tête non plus, la menace de retrait d'agrément est moins pesante on va dire ;-)


----------



## Flo36 (14 Novembre 2022)

Encore deux puéricultrices qui  outrepassent  leurs droits ! Répondez point par point avec vos arguments. Bon courage à vous


----------

